# Favourite Tarantula



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

So I want to know what every bodys favourite species of Tarantula is and why! Currently looking into them and just would be interesting to find out for when I make my decision!
If Luke agrees that is, he doesn't like them:devil:
-Chels


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

my favourite so far is Brachypelma boehmei - mexican fireleg 

beautiful wee thing :flrt:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Just looked it up.Gorgeous colours:flrt:
-Chels


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Corr, it's well hard to pick a favorite because they're all cool for different reasons!

My top flavor of the week is my new female OBT because shes so mellow and calm. Who knows what it will be next week


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Lasiodora parahybana and Pterinochilus murinus.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Payne said:


> Lasiodora parahybana and Pterinochilus murinus.


Loving the Lasiodora parahybana I must admit it was one of my options from the start.So was a T.blondi but maybe I'm being ambitious there!
-Chels


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Not a tarantula but my favourite is my Sicarius terrosus. I've got five with another 3 on the way as these are the best spiders ever!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Favourite Tarantula hmm....... either a P.Metallica but probably just beating that would be A.Versicolors  

If the question was what's your favourite arachnid though then it would be my Damon Diademas


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

all of my faves are new world:
all the avics- they have some stunning colours, some get huge, few bite people, & they are fascinating to watch leaping after flying prey to catch it in mid-air!
acanthoscurria geniculata- stunning colours, grows huge, rarely misses a feed.
a.chacoana locale 'brazilian red'- a beautiful, large dark metallic red t. sadly unavailable these days.
lasiodora parahybana- one of the biggest t's, & prettier than theraphosa blondi.
GBB- what more can i say?
grammostola iheringi- one of the biggest grammy's, & unlike g.rosea, g.pulchripes & g.pulchra, it grows fast & doesn't fast- a stunning blue-black t with a red abdomen.
brachypelma vagans, b.albopilosum- my fave brachy's.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Of the Ts I keep my favourite is my G pulchra, even though she's a murderous terrible natured wee beastie I love her to bits, how can you not love a big, black sexy spider like the G pulchra :2thumb:


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

I would say Avicularia Versicolor as my favourite, with Lasiadora Parahybana and Brackypelma Emilia coming a close second and third :2thumb:

Oh wait, GBB!... I love H.Incei too! 

So many beautiful species :mf_dribble:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I must admit that while I love my pokies, Theraphosas, Smithis, LP's, and all sorts, I really do have a soft spot for Brachypelma albopilosum. 

They are just such cool wee fuzzy fluffy buggers


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have always had a soft spot for Theraphosa's. I have a new juvi stirmi who is simply fascinating to observe.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

It's really interesting reading peoples favourites and why. Is the availability of T.Blondi still very low?
-Chels


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mine is a genus. I absolutely love the Chilobrachys genus and just cant seem to stop buying them. I love the fact that every year there are new ones being found and they come in near enough most colours too


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

A. geniculata for new world
P. murinus for old world, or any of the haplopelmas


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm like Selina...but i can't narrow down quite that far. since pretty much starting in the hobby i've loved the following four Genera...

Aphonopelma (the North American ones especially)
Chilobrachys
Psalmopoeus
Ephebopus

but i have more individual favourites from other Genera too...Augacephalus ezendami, Megaphobema robustum, Monocetropus balfouri...

and Tapinauchenius has earned its place as a Generic level favourite too, in the last few years

Really, it is hard to pick a favourite...though there are a couple of Genera i am less enthused about: Brachypelma, Poecilotheria, Theraphosa.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

corpselight said:


> i'm like Selina...but i can't narrow down quite that far. since pretty much starting in the hobby i've loved the following four Genera...
> 
> Aphonopelma (the North American ones especially)
> Chilobrachys
> ...


:gasp: James how dare you dismiss the poecis:whip::lol2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a fan of A.geniculata - a striking looking species which is happy to sit in the open and has an absolutely fantastic feeding response.


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine would either be a.diversipes or l.violaceopes


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

ChelsNLuke said:


> It's really interesting reading peoples favourites and why. Is the availability of T.Blondi still very low?
> -Chels


Very low, and very expensive when compared to stirmi's.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corpselight said:


> i'm like Selina...but i can't narrow down quite that far. since pretty much starting in the hobby i've loved the following four Genera...
> 
> Aphonopelma (the North American ones especially)
> Chilobrachys
> ...


Thats just greedy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I love the big bulky New Worlds like A. geniculata, T. blondi, L. para but I can't tolerate the hairs sadly.
I recently got a Lasiodorides striatus which so far (touch wood) hasn't made me itchy.

P. subfusca is another favourite of mine. My least favourite current spider is my balfouri, for the simple reason that I've had it for over a year and seen it once in all that time.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a few favourites:


Aphonopelma chalcodes, Sp new river, moderatum, behlei & bicoloratum, they are so docile & usually quite calm except the behlei :whistling2:
Avicularia versicolor, metallica, geroldi, how can anyone not love the Avic's :flrt:
Brachypelma smithi, love the colours on these
Grammastola pulchra, just love their build & how docile they are
Heterascoda maculata, mainly because this species was the one that gave me my first sac & slings :2thumb:
Psalmopoeus irminia, such a lovely looking tarantula with striking contrast in colours
I just love so many that it is very hard to pick an absolute favourite out of all the ones i have


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

sage999 said:


> Very low, and very expensive when compared to stirmi's.


Thanks ! May have to go for Lasiodora parahybana then!
-Chels


----------



## jayw420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Think id have to go with Psalmpopoeus Pulcher or irinia.... Thnk there both beautiful coloured Ts


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

1. Pokies








2. Gorgyrella sp (trapdoor spider)








3. Avicularia juruensis








4. O.B.T








5. Brachypelma emilia









all images are googled


----------

